
Open beats Closed: Best Buy's new APIs - soundsop
http://radar.oreilly.com/2008/09/open-beats-closed-best-buys-ne.html
======
mwinters58
Since Best Buy competes mainly on price with the other big retailers, don't
you think opening up all their data could be a bit risky? How long will it
take for someone to start tracking the prices of all their products, and then
optimize when customers should buy? (a la farecast.com)

